# Richtiges Einfrieren?



## Seneca (13. Mai 2012)

Hab null Erfahrung was das einfrieren angeht. Habe den Fang bisher immer direkt zubereitet.

Habe gestern einen Barsch gefangen und so wie in dem Video gezeigt ausgenommen: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Of0QP4o4ibU

Danach die beiden Filets verbunden mit der Mittelgräte in einen Gefrierbeutel und dann in die Tiefkühltruhe bei -21°C.

Ist das alles so okay und kann ich den Fisch dann in 2 Wochen zubereiten?;+


----------



## antonio (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Richtiges Einfrieren?*

warum nicht?
besser ist es zu vakuumieren, aber nicht jeder hat eben ein gerät zu hause.
beim eintüten drauf achten, daß das gefriergut möglichst trocken und eben möglichst wenig luft im gefrierbeutel ist und diesen gut verschließen.

antonio


----------



## Steff-Peff (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Richtiges Einfrieren?*

Beim Verschliessen des Beutels darauf achten, daß möglichst wenig Luft in Beutel ist. 
Ich habe mit jemandem gesprochen, der den Fisch in den Beutel gibt und dann in einen Eimer mit Wasser taucht. Die Öffnung des Beutels muss natürlich über Wasser bleiben. Das Wasser drückt die Luft aus dem Beutel und er wird sofort verschlossen. Dürfte ein besseres Ergebnis liefern, als ein schwaches Vacuumiergerät. Den Beutel noch abtrocknen und ab in den Froster. #6

Gruß
Steff-Peff


----------



## hanzz (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Richtiges Einfrieren?*



Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Beim Verschliessen des Beutels darauf achten, daß möglichst wenig Luft in Beutel ist.
> Ich habe mit jemandem gesprochen, der den Fisch in den Beutel gibt und dann in einen Eimer mit Wasser taucht. Die Öffnung des Beutels muss natürlich über Wasser bleiben. Das Wasser drückt die Luft aus dem Beutel und er wird sofort verschlossen. Dürfte ein besseres Ergebnis liefern, als ein schwaches Vacuumiergerät. Den Beutel noch abtrocknen und ab in den Froster. #6
> 
> Gruß
> Steff-Peff



coole Sache, einfach die Physik nutzen #6


----------



## Seneca (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Richtiges Einfrieren?*

Vielen Dank für eure Tipps. Mit dem Wasser ist ja echt genial. Werds das nächste mal so machen#6

Hoffe dass meine schönen Barschfilets, die ich ohne Vakkum und in den Gefrierbeutel geschmissen habe in zwei Wocehn trotzdem noch schmecken werden


----------



## j.Breithardt (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Richtiges Einfrieren?*



Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Beim Verschliessen des Beutels darauf achten, daß möglichst wenig Luft in Beutel ist.
> Ich habe mit jemandem gesprochen, der den Fisch in den Beutel gibt und dann in einen Eimer mit Wasser taucht. Die Öffnung des Beutels muss natürlich über Wasser bleiben. Das Wasser drückt die Luft aus dem Beutel und er wird sofort verschlossen. Dürfte ein besseres Ergebnis liefern, als ein schwaches Vacuumiergerät. Den Beutel noch abtrocknen und ab in den Froster. #6
> 
> Gruß
> Steff-Peff


 

Da hat jemand nachgedacht.#6


----------



## Lil Torres (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Richtiges Einfrieren?*



Seneca schrieb:


> Hoffe dass meine schönen Barschfilets, die ich ohne Vakkum und in den Gefrierbeutel geschmissen habe in zwei Wocehn trotzdem noch schmecken werden



keine sorge, dein fisch wird auch noch in zwei wochen schmecken. 

meine portionsforellen friere ich immer auf die gleiche art und weise ein, hatte da noch nie probleme, egal ob nach zwei wochen oder zwei monaten.

aber trotzdem ist die vakuummethode immer noch die beste. hat man(n) genug platz im gefrierschrank oder der gefriertruhe, dann ist Steff-Peff's beitrag zu dem thema auch 'ne option. #6


----------



## Helmut1987 (17. August 2014)

*AW: Richtiges Einfrieren?*

Ein Bekannter meinte, man solle den Fisch wenn möglich filetiert einfrieren. Ich wollte eigentlich diesen im Ganzen in Folie hauen und Luft im wasser raus drücken und dann rein in die Truhe. Ist das verkehrt?


----------



## Tim1983 (17. August 2014)

*AW: Richtiges Einfrieren?*



Helmut1987 schrieb:


> Ein Bekannter meinte, man solle den Fisch wenn möglich filetiert einfrieren. Ich wollte eigentlich diesen im Ganzen in Folie hauen und Luft im wasser raus drücken und dann rein in die Truhe. Ist das verkehrt?



Hey, 
dass kannst Du ruhig so machen, dass ist nicht verkehrt.

Schöne Grüße
Tim


----------



## Helmut1987 (18. August 2014)

*AW: Richtiges Einfrieren?*

Filetieren muss nämlich auch erstmal gelernt sein.  Aber ich werd es erstmal so halten. Ausnehmen, entschuppen, eintüten und Truhe.


----------



## Fr33 (18. August 2014)

*AW: Richtiges Einfrieren?*

Sollte ich mal einen Fisch entnehmen und einfrieren, so friere ich den imm im Ganzen ein. Dabei ist aber darauf zu achten, dass die oft vergessenen Kiemenbögen vorher auch raus kommen!


Ansonsten eben so gut es geht mit wenig Luft einfrieren. Geht alles.


----------



## Bruce Payne (19. August 2014)

*AW: Richtiges Einfrieren?*

Huhu!


Ich möchte in diesem Zusammenhang auch auf die Vermeidung der Entstehung großer Eiskristalle beim Einfrieren verweisen, die durch das Aufplatzen der Zellwände zu einer verminderten Qualität des Gefriergutes führen.
Um diese Gefahr zu minimieren ist es notwendig, das Lebensmittel möglichst schnell von Raumtemperatur auf unter -5°C herunterzukühlen.
Mögliche Gegenmaßnahmen sind daher die Platzierung des Gefriergutes an der kältesten Stelle des Gefriergerätes (zumeist in der Nähe der Verdampferflächen) oder die (einige Stunden vorab vorgenommene) Einstellung auf maximale Kühlleistung (bei einigen Geräten sehr bequem als "SuperFrost"-Automatik vorhanden, Bezeichnung variiert je nach Hersteller).


HTH,
dP


----------

